# Realitone Releases Screaming Trumpet Featuring Wayne Bergeron - SOS 5/5 Stars!



## Mike Greene (Nov 13, 2017)

We’re releasing Screaming Trumpet featuring Wayne Bergeron. Wayne is the lead trumpet player on all sorts of records and scores. I think he did the Incredibles, for instance. Wayne is _the_ guy when it comes to lead trumpet.

Now, I know what you’re thinking - “Wait a minute, Mike! Didn’t Jeff Steinman of Warp IV released a Screaming Trumpet library a few years ago?” By golly, you’re right! In fact, I loved the sound so much that I was the very first customer. It’s a great set of samples with a load of articulations so you can play just about anything. It’s a very complete set of samples.

But … with all due respect to Jeff, it’s not what I would consider a “friendly" interface. It’s just SIPS, and you have to use the mod wheel or something to access articulations. I’m not exactly sure of the methodology, because I gave up on it. (Note that the current Warp IV Woodwinds and Trombone instruments are newer and more advanced. Jeff and I still have very different visions of how a GUI should work, but these are definitely useable.)

So a couple years ago, I scripted my own crude interface for it so I could access articulations in a more streamlined way. This is what I used for my own scoring work.

Then I started thinking ... maybe I could do a bit more tweaking and offer my version of the interface to other people. So Jeff and I agreed on a partnership arrangement. I got a little carried away with the project (almost 4 months), and did a lot of sample tweaking, added round robins, and a bunch of other stuff, too. I think the effort was worth it, because I dare say it’s a pretty darn cool instrument. (I’ll give you your money back if you don’t agree. We have a 30 day full refund policy.)

The Warp IV version includes flugelhorn, piccolo trumpet and trumpet with Harmon mute, cup mute straight mute and a whole bunch of other mutes. Those are nice, but personally, I don’t need any of that, and I figure a lot of people feel the same way. Plus, it took forever to do all the edits for the lead trumpet and I have no desire to do it again for flugelhorn and each of the mutes. So we’re calling this a “Core” edition, and selling it for much less than the Warp IV trumpet set. How cheap? Only $149.

But wait, there’s more! Screaming Trumpet Realitone Core Edition is $149, but we’re intro pricing it at $99, since it’s already so close to Black Friday.

Check out this walkthrough video, be amazed, then get on over to http://realitone.com/screaming-trumpet and snag this puppy before Jeff changes his mind!


----------



## ohernie (Nov 13, 2017)

Oh lordy, with all these wonderful new instruments coming out, I'm going to be homeless before the year's over ... <g>

What parameters can be controlled via midi continuous controllers? I'm curious about how it would work with a breath controller.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice job Mike, sounds great!


----------



## fiestared (Nov 14, 2017)

WOW... Brilliant, and the price !


----------



## brynolf (Nov 14, 2017)

Argh, so much pwnage. Must resist!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 14, 2017)

Hey Mike. This sounds great. Just watched the walkthrough and of course, there's always one isn't there but, any chance of a plunger mute set of artics? This library sounds like it is screaming (sorry about that) out for it. I know you're at the mercy of Warp IV on this one and I don't want to discount what you've delivered here which looks aces.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow-wow-wow, Mike, countless times I thought "If I only had trumpet screaming!" This a monumentally spot-on library)


----------



## sinkd (Nov 14, 2017)

Watched the walkthrough. Great work, Mike. This is fantastic!


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 14, 2017)

Damn it.
I’m traveling until mid December.
Can I buy this and not download it until I’m back home?


----------



## JohnG (Nov 14, 2017)

great idea, Mike. Am now a Realitone customer. Hope your EULA doesn't entitle you to all my assets etc

[edit: do you need a special program to work with RAR files these days? Once upon a time, you did, but maybe with Windows 10 pro you don't? Or can I download it to a Mac and then copy it to a drive and transfer to a PC? thanks ]


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 14, 2017)

Even though you went frugal on the flugel, and I dispute the lack of mutes, the library sounds Incredibles! I do think that you should have named the library "Trump-It!," but I realize that you're not the controversial type. 

Bang-on effort and sound.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 14, 2017)

That is so smokin' good...

I have the original but this is so eminently more useful!

Congrats on both the idea and the realization. Maybe I should have said it's the Realitonization of it. 

.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 14, 2017)

Wayne Bergeron's real claim to fame is that he played on my first demo tape in 1981.

It was all downhill from there.


----------



## artomatic (Nov 14, 2017)

Sweet! Would love to hear this in section utilizing timbre manipulation. On my definite to-buy list!


----------



## wst3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Wayne Bergeron's real claim to fame is that he played on my first demo tape in 1981.
> 
> It was all downhill from there.


That is pretty darned cool!


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 14, 2017)

ohernie said:


> What parameters can be controlled via midi continuous controllers? I'm curious about how it would work with a breath controller.


Only vibrato with the mod wheel. We started implementing an expression slider, but ran into some complications on how exactly it should be set up (should it defeat velocity when expression is live, etc), so that will be in the first update.



SoNowWhat? said:


> . . . any chance of a plunger mute set of artics? This library sounds like it is screaming (sorry about that) out for it. I know you're at the mercy of Warp IV on this one and I don't want to discount what you've delivered here which looks aces.


I'm not sure if Jeff even recorded plungers. Even if so, they would be tricky to implement, because you'd want to be able to _move_ the plunger, which means static samples would be insufficient. Crossfading from open to semi-open to closed might be an option, but unless we phase aligned the samples (ain't no way I'm doing that), it wouldn't sound so good.

I do wonder if the plunger effect could be modeled, though. I won't have time to try that any time soon, but I do wonder.



chimuelo said:


> Damn it.
> I’m traveling until mid December.
> Can I buy this and not download it until I’m back home?


For you, Chim? Anything!  You can even wait three years to download it if you want. (I actually had that happen recently with someone who bought the Ladies when they first came out..)



JohnG said:


> great idea, Mike. Am now a Realitone customer. Hope your EULA doesn't entitle you to all my assets etc
> 
> [edit: do you need a special program to work with RAR files these days? Once upon a time, you did, but maybe with Windows 10 pro you don't? Or can I download it to a Mac and then copy it to a drive and transfer to a PC? thanks ]


I already own all your assets since you're a VI-Control member. Why else do you think I bought the forum?

7-Zip works best for Windows to un-rar rar files, although with Screaming Trumpet, it's only a single rar file ( alittle over 1 GB), so almost any unzip/unrar app will work. Even if not, you can definitely transfer from one computer to another.



Jack Weaver said:


> That is so smokin' good...
> 
> I have the original but this is so eminently more useful!
> 
> Congrats on both the idea and the realization. Maybe I should have said it's the Realitonization of it.


Thanks Jack! Email me (mike at realitone com) and I'll send you a surprise.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 14, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> I already own all your assets since you're a VI-Control member. Why else do you think I bought the forum?



lols

Thanks for the tip on the single RAR file. I do have 7-whatever on one PC, but not the brass PC. Think I'll go nuts and try it anyway when I take a break.

Very glad you and Jeff collaborated to bring this library back to the future.


----------



## JJP (Nov 14, 2017)

I work with Wayne a few times a year on average. That guy is one of the true Hollywood stuntmen.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 14, 2017)

Pretty, pretty, pretty good.


----------



## mcalis (Nov 14, 2017)

It's funny, I only discovered Jeff's stuff about yesterday (or maybe two days ago?). Really liked it but was indeed slightly put off by the price. Don't get me wrong: I think his prices are _completely _fair (my own sampling attempts have instilled me with a great deal of respect for the work and time put into sample libraries), but getting the core soundset for a smaller entrance fee is more appealing to me at this time.

Really digging the work you're doing @Mike Greene and also @WarpIV. I don't yet have a need for the libraries you've both made (which is the only reason I'm not purchasing right away), but the quality (from what I've heard) is great, and you're definitely on my watchlist.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 14, 2017)

For great Section sounds I use BBB and Session Pro for Reeds, then CHein Horns with Screaming Trumpet over the top to get that Maynard/Bill Chase Shake Of death, and Empire State Building Falls....
Coolness


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply @Mike Greene. Yes, I can see that. 



chimuelo said:


> For great Section sounds I use BBB and Session Pro for Reeds, then CHein Horns with Screaming Trumpet over the top to get that Maynard/Bill Chase Shake Of death, and Empire State Building Falls....
> Coolness


I can remember as a young trumpet player around 13/14 years having my tiny mind blown when hearing Maynard Ferguson for the first time.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 14, 2017)

I played in big Brass band when I was 17 years old.
Maynard stole players from that band every year.
Actually a job in that group was a guarantee you’d get an audition.
4 Brass + 3 Sax. Ballsiest Bari player I ever worked with.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 14, 2017)

How did you get away with not wearing white pants like everyone else in the band?

.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 14, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> I played in big Brass band when I was 17 years old.
> Maynard stole players from that band every year.
> Actually a job in that group was a guarantee you’d get an audition.
> 4 Brass + 3 Sax. Ballsiest Bari player I ever worked with.


I've never met a Bari player who wasn't ballsy (men and women). You're dealing with rare air there. Ballsy amongst the Ballsiest.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 14, 2017)

Jack Weaver said:


> How did you get away with not wearing white pants like everyone else in the band?



IIRC I was pouring Concrete on the Floating Ronald McDonalds, and would go unload on the SS Admiral a few Docks up river for the gig, so the Boss/Drummer figured I was a mixed up kid and cut me some slack. Those outfits never fit, and looked like shower curtains.

I hauled a B3, Leslie 950, Horner D6, Acoustic 150, Rhodes & CS80 everynight.
For 2 years I did 5 days and 4 nights downtown and finally got with a group signed with ATCO/Ahmed Erdogan. I was relieved to find out I had my own crew now to huff my gear.

That dance floor was level 1, 3000 people on the floor.
Upper decks had Rock groups and held 1000 and 2000 people.
B3 used to drop a 1/4 Pitch when we turned back up the Mississippi. Everyone had to retune.
Everybody hated me.

I also got another 50 bucks (big money in ‘78) for 30 minutes on the giant aluminum Steam Calliope. Had to wear gun protection headset it was so damn loud.
I always get a kick out of guys whining about “heavy action”, etc.
If you can do Hogan’s Hero’s theme song on a metal steam Calliope, you can play any controller.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 14, 2017)

Awesome stories (love the tuning drop on the turn) in an awesome thread for an awesome instrument.

Sorry for getting off track Mike (this is your commercial announcement) but your instruments and videos always put me in a good mood and I get chatty.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 14, 2017)

See how music brings folks together though...
Screaming Trumpet is so good over an authentic section instrument I regressed back to when real horns were in style.

Ankyu


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 14, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Awesome stories (love the tuning drop on the turn) in an awesome thread for an awesome instrument.
> 
> Sorry for getting off track Mike (this is your commercial announcement) but your instruments and videos always put me in a good mood and I get chatty.


Fine by me. I always like hearing Jimmy's stories, too.


----------



## Dave Connor (Nov 14, 2017)

Just worked with Wayne a few weeks ago at Warner Bros., on the film Daddy's Home 2 (wrote and orchestrated.) He and three other legends (Greg Huckins, Dan Higgins and Andy Martin) played a big band chart by the film's composer Mike Andrews. Then they each took turns improvising over it. Impossibly good these guys. Wayne is astonishing.


----------



## wbacer (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh my and it's not even Black Friday yet.
Forget Black Friday, this is too kewl to pass up.
Thanks Mike.


----------



## WarpIV (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi Everybody,

Just a little more background (at least from my perspective)... Mike and I have known each other for quite a while now and have become good friends. As both sample library developers and composer-users, we enjoy thinking about everything that goes into putting powerful - yet user friendly libraries together. The reason we have diverged in our approach to sample libraries is that Mike is a keyboard player and prefers libraries that are easy to play live. I don’t play the keyboard and as a more pure composer (vs. being a live performer), I just enter notes with the mouse on my computer. So, I’m looking for libraries with zillions of expressive articulations (way more than can fit on a keyboard with traditional key switching) that are primarily geared for detailed editing rather than live playing.

Mike mentioned that my full original Screaming Tumpet library (with all of the articulations) needed to use the mod wheel to help select articulation variations from a bank of related articulations. Like Mike, I was never crazy about that approach even though it works. Without writing my own scripts, Kontakt didn’t really give me much choice... There are reduced articulation versions of my trumpets that do not require the mod wheel, but then you don’t get to use all of the articulations. Anyway, I abandoned SIPS a few years ago and wrote my own Kontakt scripts. The new WarpIV PRO Woodwinds for jazz just released (along with my electric bass and guitar libraries that were released a couple of years ago) have taken my libraries in a different direction from SIPS. My two-key articulation selection approach focused on making it much easier for live players to lay down tracks compared to what I had before with SIPS, but I also worked really hard to make it even easier to do detailed editing as well.

But without compromise, I absolutely wanted an interface on all of my instruments that would allow users to load and work with all of the articulations when composing. So, Mike and I agreed, let’s give both types of users an interface that fits their work approach. We agreed that the WarpIV PRO version would always be the larger and more complete library, but the Realitone version would be the one that probably would appeal to most composers who just want a simple and easy to use library that sounds amazing and works great for live playing.

I’m planning on doing a major overhaul to my Screaming Trumpets PRO next, but that probably won’t be released for at least a couple of years. It will require me going back to the studio with Wayne. The future library will work just like the new woodwinds (including all kinds of expressive true legatos). The PRO audio software I developed (in C++) over the last two years to make perfect true legato edits, automate tuning improvements, and provide extremely accurate releases (the trumpet has around 20 of them) will be applied to all of my future trumpet instruments as well. It makes everything I’m doing now possible. Also, Mike and I agreed that the WarpIV PRO trumpets would always be the complete package with all of the mutes, piccolo trumpet, and flugelhorn.

Anyway, I hope everybody really enjoys this new library. The samples I recorded with Wayne Bergeron are truly amazing! As a former lead trumpet player, I know we captured something really special in our recording sessions.

And, the price is ridiculous...

Jeff Steinman


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 15, 2017)

Awesomeness....


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 15, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> Bill Chase



You're at the top of my grocery list, you're U S D A certified beef, uh-huh huuh.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Nov 15, 2017)

Shhhhewt. Gotta' have that mute.


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 15, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> Only vibrato with the mod wheel. We started implementing an expression slider, but ran into some complications on how exactly it should be set up (should it defeat velocity when expression is live, etc), so that will be in the first update.



wait, there's currently no way to modulate dynamics over time? only via velocity??


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 15, 2017)

prodigalson said:


> wait, there's currently no way to modulate dynamics over time? only via velocity??


Correct, although obviously you can use volume. Also, there are a whole bunch of swells.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 15, 2017)

Use an LFO/Ramp for automating swell.
Sometimes I use a 12db LPF to end the swell at its brightest spot.
I actually have to stop early on my swells as I clip the masters and Channels if I don’t watch it.


----------



## g.c. (Nov 15, 2017)

For Cubase users, in the Logical Editor, timbral responsive dynamics can be created in Kontakt instruments if there are velocity layers to access.
g.c.


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 16, 2017)

Hmmmm

I purchased screaming trumpet years ago for a steal on ebay (legit version). I didnt know what I was doing so the lib ended up with a friend of mine. 

Hearing this demo now - I was an idiot. Looks like my sample-buying self-imposed pergatory is broken. Those stacc samples are something else.


----------



## fiestared (Nov 16, 2017)

"and looked like shower curtains"
You made my day ! (by the way no photo of these, PLEASE Chimuelo ?)


----------



## WarpIV (Nov 16, 2017)

trumpoz said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> I purchased screaming trumpet years ago for a steal on ebay (legit version). I didnt know what I was doing so the lib ended up with a friend of mine.
> 
> Hearing this demo now - I was an idiot. Looks like my sample-buying self-imposed pergatory is broken. Those stacc samples are something else.


The purchase you made on eBay was such a steal that it actually was. It wasn’t legit, even though I’m sure the seller assured you that it was...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 18, 2017)

This looks like really good addition to Swing More. When does the intro price end ?


----------



## Quasar (Nov 18, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> This looks like really good addition to Swing More. When does the intro price end ?


I'm curious about this too.

This trumpet is bothering me, because I already have enough brass and don't wish to spend another $100, but I can't honestly say after watching the walkthough that this trumpet doesn't offer some very impressive articulative options that I don't currently have, and the sound is simply superb.

I'm trying to be both careful and conservative this holiday season, but, man, I think this is too sweet to let pass...


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 18, 2017)

SchnookyPants said:


> Shhhhewt. Gotta' have that mute.


I hear you, but that would have been a ton more work, and work and me don't really get along.  The mutes are available, sans Realitone interface, on the WarpIV site, though: http://www.warpivmusic.com/ScreamingTrumpetPro.html



mikeybabes said:


> When does the intro price end ?


At least until the end of the year.


----------



## JT (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## Sosimple88 (Nov 19, 2017)

Great product Mike! I will probably get it during the intro sale.


----------



## trumpoz (Dec 1, 2017)

WarpIV said:


> The purchase you made on eBay was such a steal that it actually was. It wasn’t legit, even though I’m sure the seller assured you that it was...


If it wasnt legit a hell of a lot of work went in to copying your artwork........

That being said - my apologies if I supported a thief. That was probably 8 years ago (at least) when I started with sample productions.


----------



## WarpIV (Dec 1, 2017)

trumpoz said:


> If it wasnt legit a hell of a lot of work went in to copying your artwork........
> 
> That being said - my apologies if I supported a thief. That was probably 8 years ago (at least) when I started with sample productions.


It's ok, not really your fault. My trumpet libraries are not protected so anybody could just buy the library, install it on their machines (or make a personal copy of it), and then resell it to get their money back. The license agreement prohibits this, but it's happened to me before on eBay. My new woodwind libraries are better protected, but still, not perfect... Actually, if you have the email address of the seller, please send it to me. Or better yet, if you are not afraid, post it.


----------



## trumpoz (Dec 2, 2017)

WarpIV said:


> It's ok, not really your fault. My trumpet libraries are not protected so anybody could just buy the library, install it on their machines (or make a personal copy of it), and then resell it to get their money back. The license agreement prohibits this, but it's happened to me before on eBay. My new woodwind libraries are better protected, but still, not perfect... Actually, if you have the email address of the seller, please send it to me. Or better yet, if you are not afraid, post it.


Well - i found it. It was purchased 8 years ago. Ill pm you the address.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 13, 2017)

By popular demand (No, really! People asked us for this!) we've updated Screaming Trumpet to include an Expression slider, controllable by any knob/slider/pedal from your MIDI controller. Not just a volume control, the slider matches timbres of various dynamic levels.

Like all Realitone updates, this update is free. Emails will be sent to existing customers. So there!


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 13, 2017)

A great library gets even bettah.

.


----------



## WarpIV (Dec 13, 2017)

In the spirit of showing off the newly released Screaming Trumpet library in one of my WarpIV PRO Woodwind demos (note, I used my older interface - but it uses the same samples as the new version), I included a solo trumpet track at the end of the composition. It goes up to a D above double high C on the Bb trumpet.

http://warpivmusic.com/Demos/JeffSteinman/FunkyJazz.mp3

Being a former lead trumpet player, I have to say that the Screaming Trumpet library is almost too much fun to work with...


----------



## LHall (Dec 14, 2017)

Ah, expression might be just the thing to get me to pull out the debit card. Can someone who has it post just a simple passage or two that shows off the expression slider? Just a simple melody that has some p to ff phrases or something?


----------



## muziksculp (May 7, 2018)

Hi,

I'm thinking about purchasing _Screaming Trumpet_, but curious to know if it is also suitable to use for the soft to medium dynamic range, Lyrical melodic phrases ?

Any additional general feedback would be helpful.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Mike Greene (May 8, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing _Screaming Trumpet_, but curious to know if it is also suitable to use for the soft to medium dynamic range, Lyrical melodic phrases?


We did sample all dynamics for the main articulations, but I'm always reluctant to say, _"Yes, it can do that!"_, because our opinions may vary and I don't want to take any responsibility for how good is good.  That's why we have a 30 day full refund policy. That way you can try it out, then if you're not diggin' the softer timbres as much as you'd hoped, we'll give you your money back. We want zero unhappy customers.

Sometimes people even request a refund less than an hour later, because they had one specific thing in mind, our library turned out not to be it, so they got their money back, no harm, no foul. That's great IMO, because even if someone thinks it's _likely_ they'll want to return it if they try it, I'd still rather that they try and see, rather than not try at all.


----------



## muziksculp (May 8, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> We did sample all dynamics for the main articulations, but I'm always reluctant to say, _"Yes, it can do that!"_, because our opinions may vary and I don't want to take any responsibility for how good is good.  That's why we have a 30 day full refund policy. That way you can try it out, then if you're not diggin' the softer timbres as much as you'd hoped, we'll give you your money back. We want zero unhappy customers.
> 
> Sometimes people even request a refund less than an hour later, because they had one specific thing in mind, our library turned out not to be it, so they got their money back, no harm, no foul. That's great IMO, because even if someone thinks it's _likely_ they'll want to return it if they try it, I'd still rather that they try and see, rather than not try at all.



Hi Mike Green,

Thanks for your helpful feedback. 

Maybe I should ask another question, basically .. How is Screaming Trumpet different from other Solo Trumpet Libraries from a sonic perspective ? is it mainly that it offers the very high-fff dynamics playing that other libraries don't include ? and that it also includes all the other dynamics below that ? and what would you consider makes this library unique, or special compared to other competing libraries ? 

I really like the way you have implemented the key-switching system, and the number of articulations you offer, which makes this a very capable solo trumpet to have. 

I'm most likely going to go forward and purchase it, and don't think I will be disappointed by what it offers.


----------



## Mike Greene (May 8, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> How is Screaming Trumpet different from other Solo Trumpet Libraries from a sonic perspective?


Timbre and range. I don't think any other library goes nearly as high, since few trumpet players can do it, and then there's the tone, which is why the name is _Screaming_ Trumpet.  

If you're looking for more orchestral or conservative styles, I don't know that this would be your best choice. Maybe it would, but I don't do enough of that to really know. My trumpet needs are mostly jazz or salsa styles, where a powerful bright tone is called for.


----------



## wst3 (May 9, 2018)

if I might...(disclaimer - I work for Mike, which is why I seldom post about his libraries, but this one fascinates me so much!)

Timbre and range is one way of looking at it, but really, it is the player. He is unique, in terms of timbre and range and attitude. His attitude just comes screaming through.

The fascinating part is that Screaming Trumpet sits in a mix with other brass libraries really well, as if it was intended to do just that. I use it along with CineBrass Core and Chris Hein Horns (not at the same time<G>) in a variety of settings and have yet to have any problems in the mix (well, I always have problems with the mix, but they are largely self inflicted, and usually have more to do with the arrangement and less to do with the selection of instruments!)

As mentioned earlier, Mike offers a 30 day refund, no questions asked. Almost risk free to try it in your studio.

(take all of that with an appropriately sized grain of salt)


----------



## WarpIV (May 9, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking about purchasing _Screaming Trumpet_, but curious to know if it is also suitable to use for the soft to medium dynamic range, Lyrical melodic phrases ?
> 
> ...


Hi Musksculp,

It might help to give you a little history on the Screaming Trumpet library and where it is going in the future.

I developed and released the original Screaming Trumpet library in 2007. As a former lead trumpet player (turned composer), none of the trumpet libraries on the market had the power, tone, and expression in the upper register that I was looking for. So, I hired the best guy in the business, Wayne Bergeron, to record my samples. As you might imagine, it was a costly endeavor, but what the heck, I wanted to create the best library possible. The starting point was to get the best guy to play the articulations that as a lead trumpet player, I knew were needed.

The original Screaming Trumpet library was recorded in 5 grueling hours... Wayne told me it was the hardest gig he had ever done. The library turned out so well that I decided to go all in (mega expensive) with 5 more long sessions with Wayne. I also recorded 6 long sessions with Andy Martin on Trombone, making sure that the articulations were consistent between the two instruments. This led to the second release, Screaming Trumpet Pro. I also released the Legendary Trombone library at the same time. Prior to all of this, I also released the Contemporary Sax (soprano, alto, tenor, baritone), Jazz Flute, and Jazz Clarinet libraries featuring Eric Marienthal. So, I now had the main instruments for my big band. We bundled everything together as the Hollywood Studio Brass and Woodwind Collection (HSBWC).

We used the SIPS scripts to support legato and vibrato modes. Key switches were assigned using the Kontakt interface, so they were not scripted. The problem I ran into was that there were so many articulations (for the trumpet and trombone libraries) that they would not fit on a keyboard when all the articulations were used (I developed Kontakt instruments that did fit on the keyboard, but did not load all the articulations - just the main ones). So, to get around that problem, I used the mod-wheel to control articulations within articulation groups. It was a little clunky, but it worked. I should mention that the Screaming Trumpet Pro Library also contained fully articulated mutes (harmon, straight, cup, plunger, Harmon with stem for wah-wah's), flugelhorn, and piccolo trumpet. I did not need to use the mod-wheel for these since I was able to fit everything on the keyboard. The trombone library included bass trombone, cup mute, straight mute, and plungers as well.

Mike Greene approached me about redoing just the trumpet (using my samples) a couple of years ago with his concept for the interface and I agreed. The result is the 3rd version of the Screaming Trumpet library (with just the trumpet, no mutes, flugelhorn, or piccolo trumpet). He did a fantastic job and the new library has been a huge hit.

At the same time, I decided to go back to the studio to capture additional articulations that I needed and then completely redo the interface for the woodwinds. We recorded a ton of new articulations for the saxes, flute, and clarinet libraries, and included lots of really expressive true legato samples. I developed a whole bunch of software tools for processing the samples to really improve and streamline how all of my libraries will be put together in the future. I have a Ph.D. in physics and run a high-performance computing software company, so the math and programming was easy for me... I also abandoned SIPS and wrote my own Kontakt scripts to vastly improve the interface. The result is the WarpIV PRO Woodwind library.

The biggest difference between my new approach to sample libraries and Mike's is that I use a two-key mechanism for key switching, which allows me to load in all of the samples. So, you get everything in the instrument when you load it. To simplify things, articulations are organized into groups. The most commonly used articulations are always activated by a single key. Only the alternative articulations within a group require the two-key mechanism. You can also always unload articulations to save memory. But, the key switches (at least for now) are fixed. Maybe I will change that in the future... Mike allows you to select which articulations you want to load and which key switches to assign them to, which is a great feature, but you run out of keys if you try to load everything. My new interface also provides some really cool shortcuts for people who like to edit their tracks. But other than that, the features are actually very similar (even though the interfaces look very different) to Mike's.

I plan to go back to the studio this summer to capture a whole bunch of new trumpet and trombone samples with Wayne and Andy, which will be processed by my software, and brought into Kontakt with the exact same interface that my woodwind libraries have. I am hoping to release the WarpIV Screaming Trumpet PRO and WarpIV Legendary Trombone PRO libraries in a couple of years. When this is all done, we will have (again) a full big band of instruments with a really great interface for people to use. These libraries will also have amazingly expressive legato modes. I will also do some special things (like what I did with the woodwinds) to support more laid back kinds of tracks.

If you are interested in seeing the new woodwind interface, and where the future trumpet and trombone libraries are going, here is a link to a youtube video I made last year that walks through most of the woodwind features.


----------



## Leo (May 12, 2018)

Hello Jeffrey (WarpIV), my English is lousy, so I will be brief.
From just fews demos on WarpIV site, yours instruments sounds incredible good. Really a rarely I hear a job so well done! Sound quality is just superb!
But with my full respect, and with just my view ( I know it may not be important for you) - you need find a really good designer for Kontakt GUI. For example, for me this is important as well as to the GUI was the most transparent, understandable and sexy. (From yours youtube channel you like BMW, and BMW is about motors and emotions, I'm right?)
Also YouTube presentation could be less discuss and more to play with instruments.. I know, that yours instruments has a lot of features, but everyone wants to play, not study (and not everyone have Ph.D. ).
Also it would present each instruments individually separately in videos and demos. 
Cheers, Leo.


----------



## muziksculp (May 12, 2018)

Hi,

I finally decided to go forward, and purchase *Screaming Trumpet*. I'm sure I will have lots of fun playing it, and using it in my productions.

Thanks to *Realitone* for making this unique, and great sounding Trumpet Library, and offering it at an attractive price !

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## WarpIV (May 12, 2018)

Leo said:


> Hello Jeffrey (WarpIV), my English is lousy, so I will be brief.
> From just fews demos on WarpIV site, yours instruments sounds incredible good. Really a rarely I hear a job so well done! Sound quality is just superb!
> But with my full respect, and with just my view ( I know it may not be important for you) - you need find a really good designer for Kontakt GUI. For example, for me this is important as well as to the GUI was the most transparent, understandable and sexy. (From yours youtube channel you like BMW, and BMW is about motors and emotions, I'm right?)
> Also YouTube presentation could be less discuss and more to play with instruments.. I know, that yours instruments has a lot of features, but everyone wants to play, not study (and not everyone have Ph.D. ).
> ...


Leo, thanks for the advice. First, and most important, I bought a BMW M240i last year. It is an amazing drivers car, zero-to-sixty in 4.2 seconds (and with a bit of class)... Second, the interface to my woodwinds is not fancy, but it actually is extremely simple, easy to learn, computationally efficient, robust, and very playable. Everything works right out the box. My video (first ever) showed the features that advanced users might play with to customize and get the most out of their instruments. I wanted to demonstrate the capabilities of the woodwind libraries. All of the woodwinds work exactly the same way. Also, I unfortunately do not play the keyboard, so it is hard for me to really demo things live. But again, thanks for feedback.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 25, 2018)

Anyone using this with a breath or wind controller? How well does or doesn't it work?

I am looking to use it to double with "The Trumpet and other SWAM brass to give my brass sections some more balls.

The tone is definitely great, but playability with a wind controller is critical for me though.


----------



## pipedr (Oct 25, 2018)

I posted this on my experience layering Screaming Trumpet with SampleModeling Trumpet.

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/samplemodeling-brass-question.72842/#post-4268994


----------



## Ben H (Oct 26, 2018)

pipedr said:


> I posted this on my experience layering Screaming Trumpet with SampleModeling Trumpet.
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/samplemodeling-brass-question.72842/#post-4268994



Thanks, I _had _seen that thread already. But my question pertains to the playabililty with a breath or wind controller, not the tone of the two together (which I already think is quite good).

I'm asking because I would like to play this live with a WC


----------



## pipedr (Oct 26, 2018)

I see...sorry, can't help you much there as I don't have a breath or wind controller, and I tend to draw in expression data. I will say that I don't know of any other crossfade instrument that changes tone as continuously and dramatically as SampleModeling, so I don't think you're going to get that level of expression in an individual performance with Screaming Trumpet. You might be better off using Trumpet 1 and 2 in SM. My experience with that particular phrase was that SM could provide all the dynamic information and Screaming Trumpet could provide that extra brassy tone of two trumpets playing together, and I used that combination over Trumpet 1 and 2, even though Screaming didn't have the same level of dynamic expression.

Wouldn't it be great if Realitone and SampleModeling could get together and make another trumpet based on Wayne Bergeron's playing, and with all the cool beginning and ending articulations in Screaming Trumpet? 

Instant buy for me!


----------



## Ben H (Oct 26, 2018)

pipedr said:


> I will say that I don't know of any other crossfade instrument that changes tone as continuously and dramatically as SampleModeling, so I don't think you're going to get that level of expression in an individual performance with Screaming Trumpet.



Yeah, I'm not expecting _that _level of expressivness. I'm just hoping for something somewhat decent at least.

Also, I don't plan to use it in an exposed setting. Just in an ensemble setting to give some more punch and bite to the section sound.

I'm thinking I could probably get away with that.



pipedr said:


> SM could provide all the dynamic information and Screaming Trumpet could provide that extra brassy tone of two trumpets playing together, [snip] even though Screaming didn't have the same level of dynamic expression.



That's what I'm hoping



pipedr said:


> Wouldn't it be great if Realitone and SampleModeling could get together and make another trumpet based on Wayne Bergeron's playing, and with all the cool beginning and ending articulations in Screaming Trumpet?



Yeah, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 28, 2018)

Ben H said:


> Anyone using this with a breath or wind controller? How well does or doesn't it work?
> 
> I am looking to use it to double with "The Trumpet and other SWAM brass to give my brass sections some more balls.
> 
> The tone is definitely great, but playability with a wind controller is critical for me though.


It does have an expression slider which can be assigned to CC numbers, but it's a simulated expression (rather than crossfading between samples or using modeling), so I honestly don't know how convincing it would be. I like it, but I'm not a horn player.

The attacks and falls are triggered by keyswitches, which you can assign yourself (menus for each key) ahead of time, although the octaves where they live aren't moveable, so that may or may not be an issue.

Bottom line, heck if I know whether it works well with an EWI or BC!  Give me your email address and I'll send you a free copy. Then let me know whether it works or not, so the next time someone asks, I'll be able to tell them.


----------



## Ben H (Oct 29, 2018)

Mike Greene said:


> Bottom line, heck if I know whether it works well with an EWI or BC!  Give me your email address and I'll send you a free copy. Then let me know whether it works or not, so the next time someone asks, I'll be able to tell them.



Thanks so much. That's mighty generous of you! I'm not sure if I have enough know-how to be able to make it respond well enough, but I'd still like to try. 

I'll send you a PM shortly.


----------



## dreddiknight (Sep 15, 2019)

Ben H said:


> Thanks so much. That's mighty generous of you! I'm not sure if I have enough know-how to be able to make it respond well enough, but I'd still like to try.
> 
> I'll send you a PM shortly.


@Ben H , How did it work out with the breath controller and layering with SM Trumpet? I'm looking at this, and hoping @Mike Greene is doing a black Friday sale price for it!


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 16, 2019)

dreddiknight said:


> @Ben H , How did it work out with the breath controller and layering with SM Trumpet? I'm looking at this, and hoping @Mike Greene is doing a black Friday sale price for it!


A Black Friday sale is unlikely, because we do a 50/50 split with Warp IV, so even at $99, half is only $50, which crazy as this may sound, is barely worth the effort when you factor in tech support and advertising. (All of which is on my end, not Jeff's.)

So rather than wait for Black Friday, how about if you send me an email (mike at ... ) and maybe I'll send you a surprise so you can see for yourself whether the breath controller does what it should? 

In other news, it just got a 5 out of 5 stars review on Sound on Sound!


----------



## LHall (Sep 17, 2019)

I think I've used it a few times with a TEC breath controller and it seems like it worked pretty well. But I'll be doing some jazzy stuff today, so I'll check it out again.


----------



## LHall (Sep 18, 2019)

Did some big band work with the Wayne trumpet yesterday. I did use the TEC breath controller and it actually worked pretty well! It's not quite as elegant as the SM Trumpet, but as a top layer for the lead it really brings out the shine and power you need, plus the extra "jazz lead" articulations are awesome. I'll try to post a short example later.


----------

